# WARNING: RED HOT!!!!!



## reptastic (May 15, 2010)

i am loving how pyro is turning out, his color is deepening with each shed! this past week he shed and he is sporting some new orange colouring(the camera didnt really pick it up thats what i get for using my cell phone lol) he has reached 24"(2') and is growing super fast and eating like a pig! he is stiil agressive, he does calm down every now and then though! i figure once i get him out of the top opening tank and get him in a front opening enclosure he will calm down! so with out further a due i give you pyro: :app :app :app 






a closer look lol












look @ how red his tail is


----------



## DMBizeau (May 15, 2010)

he is looking good! Hopefully he calms down for you.


----------



## Mr Critter (May 15, 2010)

Pyro is lookin RED HOT.......


----------



## reptastic (May 16, 2010)

thanks every one...is it just me or does he look like the tegu in the titles mini me?!?! lol maybe thats his father!


----------



## kaa (May 16, 2010)

He looks awesome. I need one


----------



## Jefroka (May 16, 2010)

Lookin' real good!


...JP


----------



## VARNYARD (May 16, 2010)

Sexy looking baby!!


----------



## TanMan57 (May 16, 2010)

Wow pyro looks really red!!


----------



## Mkulu (May 16, 2010)

That dude is awesome! Makes me want one.


----------



## txrepgirl (May 16, 2010)

Wow that is some bright red. I do like it that you still can see some black and white on him  .


----------



## reptastic (May 16, 2010)

thanks everyone, he is very red the camera doesnt do him much justice lol! he gets redder and redder with each shed, cant wait to see how he turns out as an adult. thanks bobby for another awesome tegu! :roon


----------

